# Site near Settle or Hawes



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi,

Looking at a night or 2 away in a couple of weeks time.

Would like to stay in or close to Settle or Hawes in N Yorkshire, preferably within stumbling distance from a good pub.

Can anyone recommend any club site/CL/commercial site that might fit the bill please. Facilities not too important, location far more so.

Thank you
Gareth

Edit: If anyone has any suggestions for other places in that general area with a good pub nearby and some nice walking then please let me have those too, thanks.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Gareth

I am not aware of any that are open before Easter, there could be a CL or CS somewhere.

I would not try it until the snow goes.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Broom, yes it is snow dependent, if it is still around in a couple of weeks then I wouldnt head up that way and stay closer to home.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

If you know Hawes at all there is a nice farm site just opposite the top end of the livestock market. They even have decent facilities. No idea what the name is but stayed there when backpacking in the area.


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

GEH007
If you don't mind alittle further south, there is a CL at Newsholme Manor Oakworth. Short walk down to Turkey Inn at Goose Eye. Also walk over Bridleway behind Crematorium to The Grouse again food and good beer. The roads to Newsholme Manor Hotel are kept open due to it being on the route to the Crematorium!
Electric hook up but no block.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

There is a nice little farm CL with hard standings 5 mins walk from Settle on the road out past the railway station. Can't remember the name but it will be in the CC book. A few good pubs and cafe's in Settle centre.

Main CC site at Hawes is also a short walk from the town with lots of pubs and the cheese factory shop. Not sure if it is open this time of year though. 

Trevor


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Try the Hill Inn, Chapel-le Dale. Out of the way, but excellent pub. 5 miles from shops though


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

trevorf said:


> Main CC site at Hawes is also a short walk from the town with lots of pubs and the cheese factory shop. Not sure if it is open this time of year though.
> 
> Trevor


Brown Moor (Hawes) doesn't reopen until 19th March. Also, depending on the size of your outfit, I would be careful of approaching Hawes from the Settle direction - it is tight!

Colin


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

*campsite and Routes*

There's also a campsite at High Shaw north of hawes, there are vans there but could be stored for the winter. Also a nice site at Little Stainforth, again not sure when its open.

The approach from settle is fine with a fair amount of quarry traffic (inc artics) from from Settle to Horton in Ribblesdale. There's also a fair amount of large cattle wagons both artic and rigid use the road from Ingleton to hawes and go thro Hawes itself. Not to mention the tourist coaches.

The road from Sedburgh is much worse in my opinion

alan


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Oops - I think I meant the road from Sedburgh! (red face)


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi 
a bit further on is the wild rose at appleby, its open all year. never stayed there in the winter though.

tomnjune


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

A bit (not much) south of your target area, try Hartley's Farm at Tosside. 01729 840662. Stunning views of Pendle Hill, hookups, hardstanding, good toilet block, tenner.

It's a CS but Albert may be flexible on membership.

Pub a 10 minute walk up the road.

Last half a mile could be hairy if still snowy, and be aware that the gusting wind can be the price to pay for the view.


----------

